# pinche amor



## M Morena

Por favor poderiam me ajudar com a frase: traen un pinche amor

Como fica a tradução para o português? Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Pode dar-nos mais contexto? De onde provém a frase? Que significado lhe atribui? _'Pinche_' tem sentidos regionais diversos e no México até é ofensivo. Que sentido lhe parece que tem aí '_amor_'? Refere-se a uma pessoa, a uma relação, ou quê? O termo é muito ambíguo para que possamos determinar o sentido sem mais, tal como em português, aliás. O sentido de '_traer_' também depende do de '_amor_'. São demasiadas incógnitas.


----------



## gato radioso

Precisamos mais contexto, M Morena. Suponho que "pinche"  deve ser um termo local de Bolívia, porque em Espanha não faz sentido. Cá, um piche é um assistente de um cozinheiro, alguém que lava pratos, descasca batatas ou legumes....


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> em Espanha não faz sentido. Cá, um piche é um assistente de um cozinheiro, alguém que lava pratos, descasca batatas ou legumes....



No México usam-no como um aumentativo obsceno, à semelhança do '_fucking _something' do inglês. Foi a minha primeira leitura, algo do género '_Têm uma relação (amor) fod.../ desgraçada, um raio/uma porra/ de uma relação_', mas é uma interpretação arriscada, dada a multiplicidade de significados possíveis de cada um dos termos.


----------



## M Morena

a frase é a seguinte:* traen un pinche amor ahí que ninguno de los dos va a aceptar ni hoy ni nunca.*

É uma tradução  mexicana. Refere-se a uma relação, sendo narrado por uma terceira pessoa. Na realidade é o comentário de uma terceira pessoa.


----------



## Carfer

Então, se é espanhol do México, será em português de Portugal algo como _'têm o /andam no/ raio de uma relação/um amor', 'têm uma /andam numa/ relação desgraçada/ um amor desgraçado', 'têm uma /andam numa/ porra de relação/um amor', 'têm a /andam na/ puta de uma relação/um amor'. _Como dizia, é o equivalente a '_fucking_' em inglês, uma forma obscena de aumentativo.


----------



## gato radioso

O sea, sería como:
Una mierda de amor
Un puñetero amor
Un jodido amor...


----------



## pfaa09

O contexto ajudaria, pois tenho uma dúvida sobre a frase.
Nenhum dos dois vai aceitar o quê? O divórcio, a separação? Ou ao contrário. Que os separem?
Pode ser um amor forte, ou um amor fraco, sem futuro.
Parece ser claramente um adjectivo. Ou "Pinche amor" uma expressão como um todo.


----------



## M Morena

trata-se de uma terceira pessoa perguntar ao casal,se não conhecem uma relação a três...


----------



## Caçamba

Acredito que seja: 'uma proposta de relacionamento inaceitável', ou seja, 'estão trazendo uma forma esdrúxula de relacionamento que jamais o casal vai aceitar'.


----------



## pfaa09

Talvez: "Proposta indecente".
No sentido que saia dos padrões sexuais "normais e aceitáveis" por parte do casal.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada pela ajuda. 

Ficou da seguinte forma: ".... tem uma porra de um amor que nenhum dos dois vai aceitar nem hoje,nem nunca".

Acredito que assim ficou melhor. Ainda assim, como não estou tão convencida,aceito sugestões.


----------



## pfaa09

M Morena said:


> trata-se de uma terceira pessoa perguntar ao casal,se não conhecem uma relação a três...


A frase que nos indica não é uma pergunta. Para mim continua confuso.
*"traen un pinche amor ahí que ninguno de los dos va a aceptar ni hoy ni nunca."*
Isto é uma afirmação. O verbo "traer", para nós lusófonos "trazer", tem outro significado e eu não lhe vejo aqui relação com o assunto ou a frase.

Não entendi que coisa será essa que eles nunca aceitarão, ainda por cima, se bem entendi, são eles próprios que trazem esse "pinche amor" para a própria relação.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> O verbo "traer", para nós lusófonos "trazer", tem outro significado e eu não lhe vejo aqui relação com o assunto ou a frase.



É verdade que o uso de '_trazer_' no sentido de _'manter_', '_andar a fazer alguma coisa_', '_ter alguma coisa pendente_' está um tanto esquecido, mas também existe em português: _'trazer em mãos um negócio', 'trazer uma disputa com alguém', 'trazer um processo em tribunal', _até mesmo_ 'trazer uma doença'_ (no sentido de sofrer dela, não no de a transmitir). _'Trazer um namoro com alguém_', por exemplo, não sendo muito comum, não é propriamente inaudito, por isso '_trazer um amor_' não me faz torcer muito o nariz.


----------

